# Konqueror: a volte si avvia con ritardo enorme

## fbcyborg

Da qualche tempo sto combattendo con un problema che mi rende impossibile il caricamento di konqueror.

Avvio il PC, faccio login in KDE, tutto funziona, ma dopo un po' konqueror non ne vuole più sapere di aprirsi, a meno che non riavvii Xorg.

Se lancio konqueror da shell, non stampa nulla, ma il processo rimane bloccato senza ridare la riga di comando pronta per nuovi input.

Facendo lo strace di konqueror, la parte finale è questa:

```
mmap2(NULL, 58, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 12, 0) = 0xb64c2000

fstat64(12, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=58, ...}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGBUS, {0xb752a3de, [], SA_ONESHOT}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

fstat64(12, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=58, ...}) = 0

munmap(0xb64c2000, 58)                  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGBUS, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

close(12)                               = 0

brk(0x8196000)                          = 0x8196000

write(9, "\1\2\1\0\347\0\0\0e\0\0\0", 12) = 12

write(9, "\0\0\0\17konqueror-9613\0\0\0\0\5kded\0\0\0\0\t"..., 66) = 66

write(9, "\0\0\0\10\0h\0t\0t\0p\377\377\377\377\377\377\377\377\0\0\0\34\0w\0w\0w\0."..., 165) = 165

read(9,        
```

Poi blocco totale.

La mia versione di x11-base/xorg-x11 è la 7.2, mentre quella di x11-base/xorg-server è la 1.3.0.0-r6.

Prima di aggiornare/modificare qualcosa volevo chiedere a voi se è un comportamento che vi è capitato.

Ho letto anche quì, ma vorrei essere sicuro di non fare cavolate.

Grazie.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Se lancio konqueror da shell, non stampa nulla, ma il processo rimane bloccato senza ridare la riga di comando pronta per nuovi input.
> 
> 

 

questo è normale. metti un carattere & dopo il comando per lanciare il programma in batch.

prima di tutto, io proverei a controllare se il fenomeno si verifica anche per un utente di prova appena creato.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

in effetti ora che mi ci fai pensare, serve una &, ma dal momento che mi aspettavo una terminazione del processo konqueror, mi sono confuso.

Proverei anche con un altro utente, ma il fatto è che non succede sempre e rischierei di aspettare ore in una sessione loggata senza usarla per poi non vedere il problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco che ho notato una cosa nuova: ho avuto lo stesso problema nuovamente tentando di avviare konqueror, ma questa volta ho lasciato il notebook acceso e dopo parecchio tempo (forse 1 ora, o poco meno) mi sono trovato le finestre di konqueror aperte.

Quindi non è un "non funzionamento" di konqueror, ma un forte rallentamento nel suo avvio.

A tal proposito aggiorno anche il titolo del thread.

Ora se provo ad avviare konqueror non mi fa attendere ed apre subito la finestra.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ecco che ho notato una cosa nuova: ho avuto lo stesso problema nuovamente tentando di avviare konqueror, ma questa volta ho lasciato il notebook acceso e dopo parecchio tempo (forse 1 ora, o poco meno) mi sono trovato le finestre di konqueror aperte.
> 
> 

 

qui suona di noie (fisiche?) al filesystem.

prima di tutto un backup, poi si indaga.

----------

## djinnZ

Hai qualche funzione di anteprima attiva?

----------

## fbcyborg

Mmh, no non saprei. Scusa, ma che intendi con funzione di anteprima esattamente?

@cloc3: lo fa solo con konqueror!!!

----------

## djinnZ

tenta di estrarre una snapshot per usarla come icona da un file video che non è tale, per esempio

----------

## fbcyborg

no no, niente del genere.

----------

